# Yum-Yum's in disgrace!



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

After a hectic day today, puppies, chores, paperwork, building, shopping etc etc etc. AND Stephen was away today collecting his son's from school. I got back from town changed into my scruffs, checked the puppies again, it was dusk and felt sorry for the boy's in their run so decided to take them for another free run outside the dog paddock (as the girls were in the paddock and Bella is in season). The poodles Ziggy and Uncle Fester were fun, they ran and bounced about in eye shot. However the two cockapoo's ( with more training classes under their belt than any other dogs here) Buzz and Yum-Yum got over excited and set off across the horses paddock through the hedge and disappeared.  After a few minutes of me yelling like a fish wife, Buzz bounced back in an angelic 'Hi Mum' kind of way. A few more minutes of unlady like calling Yum-Yum, not so angelic shot back through the hedge and then proceeded to head of at speed in the opposite direction again apparently chasing...nothing! I yelled at him so hard that I did a little wee...oops (other mothers will understand LOL) and he all of a sudden realised he might have done something wrong. Wrong?....We have got visitors in the morning and Yum-Yum looks like a sheep, with black muddy legs and tummy and more little green burrs in his coat than I have ever seen on a dog..........it's going to be a long night of grooming..grrrrr

Still can't be cross with him for long as he's my baby.

Julia


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I understand completely! I have stood on many occasions yelling and whistle blowing to recall a wild Izzy! At 6.3K she can get through the tiniest hole in a fence, hedge and under most of the farm gates. I had her off lead in a field two fields away from sheep a few months ago and she just legged it away across the fields under gates and rounded up the sheep! I think she shocked herself when she realised she was surrounded with these big animals and came back to me. Her other favourite is in the local wooded old quarry which is a mass of paths and hills, she runs off and leaves me standing whistle blowing as she runs up one hill, down and past me to go up another and this continues until she gets bored! I could site many exhausting examples. Out of interest what do you do when they come back? Do you give a treat because she has come back or get cross because they didn't come back when called? I now use a flexi lead if there are sheep around - the recall training is perfect at home! 
Cara xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Out of interest what do you do when they come back? Do you give a treat because she has come back or get cross because they didn't come back when called? I now use a flexi lead if there are sheep around - the recall training is perfect at home!
> Cara xx


They are only young and still in the 'adolescent' stage after all. I know what you mean, at home or in puppy classes a simple enthusiastic recall or at worst running away whilst shouting 'Bye bye bye bye bye' is more than enough to get him bounding back to me. I see Izzy is not much older than Yum-Yum he's about 11 months now.....kids!!

When he ran off for the second time I ran after him and really growled at him, when he realised he had done wrong he circled a tree about four times with me also circling the tree about two feet behind him. It must have looked so funny. When he lied down in a submissive way I then walked away and after a few feet called him and he recalled to me...all be it rather sheepishly.... and then I gave him lots of praise as I didn't have any treats on me. It all ended up OK. Thankfully the only person watching was my 7 yo daughter Ella....and she thinks her mum and this doggy lifestyle is normal. LOL

Julia xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol rather than chasing him round the tred try running away from him, the idea os he thinls you have found something better, either that or they panic thinkiny mummy dont leave me. 

inca is a bugger for running off, and she is almost five, a very bad influence on delta at the moment as she is now partualy ignoring mh recall.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Out of interest what do you do when they come back?


I wouldn't tell Izzy off when she eventually comes back as she probably think she's being told off for coming back!

When Flo was younger I wouldn't even try calling her if I knew she was unlikely to respond as you are then kind of teaching them not to come when called.

The best thing to do is do something to get her attention (not recall command or whistle) if you can then when you have her attention or you see that she is on her way back recall or whistle then treat (something special so she knows it well worth making the effort to come back) when she gets to you.

It's not that they are ignoring you and not coming back they are too focussed on something or too distracted to hear you. Like Kendal says run away or turn your back and crouch down, some people do star jumps or lie on the floor - anything to get their attention! I make a silly noise to get her attention then call her when she's looking at me (I do a really loud 'mouse' squeak, she looks at me as if to say 'what on earth is the matter with mum she doesn't usually make a noise like that!) then I call her. I suppose this is, of course, much more difficult when they are 2 or 3 hillls away rounding up sheep or in hot pursuit of a fast moving object (real or imagined).

In this movie she is quite distracted by sniffing and not coming back so I make use of my mouse squeak - this example isn't quite as challenging as an Izzy with her sheep scenario but may help http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums...losmovies/?action=view&current=Flowhistle.mp4


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm really lucky with Dylan - his recall is amazing. However he hasn't been exposed to sheep etc yet, so I've no way of knowing how he'd react in those circumstances. He does chase geese, but fortunately they fly away before he has covered too much distance!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> I'm really lucky with Dylan - his recall is amazing.


Dylan sounds like a really good dog in that respect and I think you said he doesn't run up to people either. The most challenging thing with Flo has always been to control her running up to other dogs and people as she loves everyone - unfortunately the feeling isn't always mutual. I dread the day she bounces up to a jogger in shorts and jumps up at their bare legs while I stand there squeaking like a mouse, star jumping and lying in the floor as I attempt to get her attention and call her back


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

embee said:


> I dread the day she bounces up to a jogger in shorts and jumps up at their bare legs while I stand there squeaking like a mouse, star jumping and lying in the floor as I attempt to get her attention and call her back


:XD::XD::XD: Now thats a funny image! x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty's recall is great until she see's people having a picnic - which where I live in Windsor is picnic central in the summer!! I keep taking out her fave things to eat an putting them in a tupperware tub as the click of that usually gets her running back to me!!!

She did embarrass me the other day as for some reason she really does no like skateboards or scooters (the toddler ones are fine but the ones used by older kids she hates). I can only assume its the sound of the wheels. Well we were on the Long Walk and a man was roller blading and I don't think she had probably seen anyone on roller blades before but she ran up to him and started barking at him and then running round him and barking! No matter what I did she didn't want to come over to me for a minute or so and then eventually came back!

If Betty doesn't come back when I call her, I have taken to hiding behind a tree. As soon as she can't see me she panics and then comes running back!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JulesB said:


> If Betty doesn't come back when I call her, I have taken to hiding behind a tree. As soon as she can't see me she panics and then comes running back!!!


I thought, just for a second until I read on, that you were going to say you had taken to hiding behind a tree so the skateboarders and picnickers couldn't have a go at you


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I make a silly noise to get her attention then call her when she's looking at me (I do a really loud 'mouse' squeak, she looks at me as if to say 'what on earth is the matter with mum she doesn't usually make a noise like that!) 

OK then! ............. Just watched your video clip and I will have a go at a squeak! I always treat her when she comes back so that she has a positive association with coming back. As you say it is very difficult to penetrate the concentration on whatever is distracting her - fortunately the Devon hills are not crowded, so I can act the fool in private.

Watched your clicker training clip - we are starting in two weeks time and I hope that will also help. Flo is definately bigger than Izzy but it is amazing how some of the facial expressions are the same, even though facially they are not similar. xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

How weird the quote from Mandy's post didn't go in a box!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

caradunne said:


> How weird the quote from Mandy's post didn't go in a box!


It would need to have [QUTE] and [/QUTE] either side of it to make it go in a box. Where I've put QUTE it would be QUOTE but if I put QUOTE in square brackets it would have gone in a box... If you know what I mean...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

embee said:


> I thought, just for a second until I read on, that you were going to say you had taken to hiding behind a tree so the skateboarders and picnickers couldn't have a go at you


There are times I want to hide when she has run up to people picnicing!!!!! She managed to knock someones red wine on them last year and I was mortified!!!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JulesB said:


> There are times I want to hide when she has run up to people picnicing!!!!! She managed to knock someones red wine on them last year and I was mortified!!!!!


Is that how to spell picnicing - wasn't sure, didn't look right however I did it! Yep hiding behind a tree sounds like the perfect strategy.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

embee said:


> Is that how to spell picnicing - wasn't sure, didn't look right however I did it! Yep hiding behind a tree sounds like the perfect strategy.


Not sure I spelled picnicing correctly it was just a guess!

Honestly I was mortified with the red wine incident! I think the only saving grace when Betty runs up to people having a picnic is that as cockapoo's are so damn cute that people don't mind too much!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great stories ladies... from crazy cockapoo owners lol x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

The most embarrassing thing thats happened to me lately was on one of our walks through a wooded area that runs along the back of some houses. I had my friends mini Dachshund Linky with us. Poppy went off into the undergrowth as normal, Linky just plodding along the path as normal. She was away a lot longer than normal and I whistled for her, she would normally come bashing back to me but not this time. So I started to panic scooped up Linky and headed into wood shouting and panicking more by the second then I herd a voice "she's here". I found a gate in the back fence of this house and there was Poppy, I apologized to the lady of the house only to be told that she often went to the garden for a drink of water from their pond if the gate was open but the wind had shut the gate and trapped her in the garden. Red face or what. And to make things worse was the smug look on Linky's face when I told Poppy off.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha ha Colin, she knew where she was going and you just thinking she's in the woods the woman probably watches out for her. We were once in a clearing in a wood and there was a house, the door was open and Wilf just went in .. but obviously you cant follow, so Im stood frantically calling, hoping they did nt have cream carpet, they were fine but I felt such a fool x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Karen it has to be a Cockerpoo thing to go for a nose about, they are so inquisitive. on Thursday at Flyball Wills a springer that Poppy will run round the field with pretending to be deaf, thats both of them, was having a sniff about a bag by the equipment trailer. One of the girls put the bag in the tailer out of the way. Poppy had spotted this, on her next run half way down the lane see jumped out and into the trailer to have a look at what Wills had been so interested in.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Ha ha Colin, she knew where she was going and you just thinking she's in the woods the woman probably watches out for her. We were once in a clearing in a wood and there was a house, the door was open and Wilf just went in .. but obviously you cant follow, so Im stood frantically calling, hoping they did nt have cream carpet, they were fine but I felt such a fool x


I thought you were going to launch into 'Red Riding Hood'! 
You were also lucky there were no teddies around for him to box!

Izzy also very inquisitive and disappears into gardens, luckily no open doors yet xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness yes if he'd have come out with something... not good at giving up a ball if he does nt want to just stands out of arms reach you take a step forward and he takes one back .... needless to say he went on lead on the way back !!!! 
Poppy's such a clever girl... she's going to be a good teacher to your new pup x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't know about being clever, but she keeps me on my toes. Teaching the new pup , just had vision of the poor woman looking out of her window and the two of them having a drink from her pond.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

strof51 said:


> I don't know about being clever, but she keeps me on my toes. Teaching the new pup , just had vision of the poor woman looking out of her window and the two of them having a drink from her pond.


Or worse...swimming in it :devil:


----------

